# Ivermectin plus dosage



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Please and thank you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ivomec plus injectable it 1 cc per 40# sub q or 1 cc per 33# oral....do not give oral to heavy loaded or anemic goats...


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Safe for preg does?


----------



## Greenupgoatman (Feb 9, 2017)

I gave ivomec to mine while she was pregnant, but it wasn't plus. I had no problem


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do not trust giving the plus to pregnant goats, but the regular Ivomec is safe, mid to later term.

The plus only has 1 extra ingredient in it for liver flukes, that is it. So if that isn't the issue, regular Ivomec can be used safely on preggo's.


----------



## Bekahbear (Jan 15, 2014)

happybleats said:


> ivomec plus injectable it 1 cc per 40# sub q or 1 cc per 33# oral....do not give oral to heavy loaded or anemic goats...


when should you give a follow up dose after the original one?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

10 days. Do 3 times 10 days apart.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

What about nursing does


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What is the drug name of the extra drug in ivomec plus?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> What is the drug name of the extra drug in ivomec plus?


ivermectin and clorsulon


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

GoatMama123 said:


> What about nursing does


Nursing does, yes, it is OK.


----------

